# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Gia hạn visa, cấp mới visa, làm visa nhanh

## nguyethp89

CẤP MỚI B3 - C1
 (Visa gốc C1, B3, B1, B2 hoặc Visa D, Miễn thị thực qua các cửa khẩu…)

1 tháng 1 lần: USD 75.00
3 tháng 1 lần: USD 100.00
1 tháng nhiều lần: USD 120.00
3 tháng nhiều lần: USD 145.00

GIA HẠN TẠM TRÚ
 (Visa gốc C1, B3)
1 tháng: USD 60.00
3 tháng: USD 125.00

Quốc tịch hàn quốc và một số nước Châu Phi mời liên hệ lại.


Mr Quyết: 0946 894 805/ 0904 386 229
Y!M: greencanal_vn

----------

